# Fenix E20 Review



## ernsanada (Aug 7, 2008)

I just received the Fenix E20 from 4sevens.com.

Shipping is the usual fast 3 days to Socal.

Price is excellent $34.96.

Uses common 2AA batteries. Nimh, Alkalines and Eneloops. The run time on my light was 3.24 hours with Duracell Nimh batteries. I got a very flat rate of dicharge but after 3.24 hours the battery dropped off rapidly. 4sevens.com lists 78 minutes with Duracell Alkalines. 160 minutes with Eneloops.

The Fenix E20 uses a Cree XRE Q2. The tint on my light is on the warm side. The beam is slightly off-centered.

The E20 uses a SMO reflector. My light has a very slight Cree Ring.

Uses and adjustable head which goes from a tight focus to a wide focus. The threads are very smooth and tight. My o-rings came lubed. The lens bezel assembly can be removed.

The finish is Type III Hard Anodize Black. There is no color mis-match and no flaws. The knurling is excellent, it gives a very nice grip. I give the grade A+.

The fit is excellent. Threads are smooth. O-rings came lubed. I give the grade A+.

Uses a forward clickie. Can be locked out by turning the rear switch cover counter-clockwise just a little. The rear rubber cover protrudes 2.20mm. No tail standing.













Comes with a Cree module cover, 2 o-rings, rear rubber boot cover and lanyard.





















Uses a SMO reflector and a Cree XRE Q2.











Lens bezel assembly can be removed.






Rear view of the lens bezel assembly.






Rear view of the Cree module.






Forward clickie.






Inside view of the rear clickie.

















________________________________


Size comparsions

Left to right, Fenix E20, Ultrafire WF606A, Romisen RC N3






Left to right, Fenix E20 Q2, Ultrafire WF606A P4, Romisen RC N3 Q5







___________________________


I also took lux readings of lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using Duracell 2650 Rechargeable Nimh AA which were fully charged.








Fenix E20 Q2 - 2570 lux @ 1 meter

Ultrafire WF606A P4 - 2260 lux @ 1 meter

Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5 - 2780 lux @ 1 meter


________________________________


Run time for the Fenix E20 using Duracell 2650 Rechargeable Nimh AA.

2570 lux @ 1 meter....00:02
2480 lux @ 1 meter....00:10
2480 lux @ 1 meter....00:50
2470 lux @ 1 meter....01:00
2460 lux @ 1 meter....01:30
2460 lux @ 1 meter....02:00
2460 lux @ 1 meter....02:30
2460 lux @ 1 meter....03:00
2460 lux @ 1 meter....03:24 The Fenix E2 Q2 dropped to 50%.


Current Draw .65A


_________________________


In these beam shots the Fenix E20 Q2 uses SMO reflector.

Ultrafire WF606A P4 uses a OP reflector.

Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5 uses a OP reflector.



Fenix E20 Q2 @ 96" Tight Focus






Fenix E20 Q2 @ 96" Wide Focus






Left, Fenix E20 Q2. Right, Ultrafire WF606A P4 @ 96"






Left, Fenix E20 Q2. Right, Ultrafire WF606A P4 @ 96" Stepped down exposure






Left, Fenix E20 Q2. Right, Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5 @ 96" 






Left, Fenix E20 Q2. Right, Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5 @ 96" Stepped down exposure







__________________________


In real life these beam shots @ 32' look a little brighter.


Fenix E20 Q2 @ 32' Tight Focus






Fenix E20 Q2 @ 32' Wide Focus






Ultrafire WF606A P4 @ 32'






Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5 @ 32'







_________________________


Pros

Price $34.96 shipped.

Excellent finish, Type III Hard Anodize. Knurling.

Excellent fit, smooth tight threads.

Forward clickie.

Uses common AA batteries.

Good beam tint, warm no blue noted.

O-rings came lubed.


Cons

No Cree XRE Q5.

Forward clickie protrudes, cannot tail stand.

No holster.

Hot spot slightly off-centered.


_____________________


A great light for the price! I think it will make an affodable gift for someone.

I wish the Fenix E20 would come out with a "Premium Version". Use a Creee Q5. It would throw further and be brighter. Come with a holster. I would pay extra for one.

Uses common AA batteries.

I was very surprised with the run time using Duracell 2650 Rechargeable Nimh AA's, 3.24 hours. A very flat discharge rate.

The fit and finish is very top rated IMO for it's price.

I can't wait for the Olive color version. It will soon be added to my colletion.

A+


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you, an excellent Review like always. My E20 can arrive each day here.


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for the review! I am considering these for my B.O.B.'s and "spares" in vehicles, along with as potential Christmas gifts, actually I should say AS Christmas gifts now! You've made up my mind for me!

Thanks again ernsanada, this was MORE helpful then you will EVER know!

My .02 FWIW


----------



## HeadCSO (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice review. I think Fenix has kept this light simple for non flashaholics, and by using a Q2, the price is lower too.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice review, it looks like a winner and seems surprisingly bright too.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice!!

FWIW... the RC-N3-Q5 gains a slight but noticeable amount (whiteness/Lux/Lumens) when used at 4.2V with an RCR123.

Wow... a focusing head that actually works:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 7, 2008)

Me likey. So, how's this size compared to the Minimag? Any chance of throwing up a picture with those 2 lights in it?

It does look like a good car light...


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 7, 2008)

Left to right, Fenix E20, Mag Led 2AA, Mini Mag Ican


----------



## cbubu (Aug 8, 2008)

You can also find a complementary review here (runtime with Alkalines, Eneloops and Lithiums, enclosed a great comparison of beamshots from Chao) :
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=204220

Regards,


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks! Great size... Not too unwieldy, but solid enough in one's hand to not drop it.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 12, 2008)

Added the Fenix E20 to my collection of Fenix lights.






Oops forgot this one.


----------



## bgiddins (Aug 12, 2008)

Be nice to see a version with a low version - the TK20 mentioned in another thread has it but a much shorter runtime on high.


----------

